
Ask HN: In Desperate Need of Career Advice - indianIOS
Hi, I am currently in 2 years bond with my first company which will end on June 2018. I need help in what to learn which will get me maximum hike on my first switch. As there is limit of 2000 characters so I have written about me and the technologies I already know in below link<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pastebin.com&#x2F;raw&#x2F;gEwh393L
======
tatvamasi
My suggestion is to double down on what you know already (iOS, swift, etc) and
do homework on about 10 companies that pay well and have a need for that
skillset. Then, a couple months before your bond gets over, approach these
companies and start interviewing. If you are good, you will get at least a
couple offers and will be in a good position to negotiate.

Note - the key is to approach these candidate companies more or less in
parallel, and not serially. If you have multiple offers, you have a much
better chance to make much more than what you are making today, compared to
learning a new skill at this point.

------
charris0
It sounds like you're determined and self motivated, you're off to a great
start! Nice work on getting downloads with your Android apps!

Since you seem to have a lot of front end and app knowledge, personally I
might suggest getting more familiar with back-end as a service technologies
like Firebase, etc. You could then create apps/web-apps that scale without
knowing loads of back-end architecture practices.

To get a good spot in a next company, practice explaining your accomplishments
to date succinctly, meet people, apply to multiple companies and get multiple
offers lined up.

